# NDS Titles Expected Week of 11th November 2007



## Hadrian (Nov 8, 2007)

Retro gamers rejoice! Quite a few titles released for next week may be of interest to you. Plus also titles many of you have been waiting for.

11th November

*Kodai Ouja: Kyouryuu King - 7-tsu no Kakera*

*Region:*  Japan   *Genre: * Dino collect-me-do
*Developer:*   Sega of Japan   *Publisher:*  Sega

Its Pokemon...with Dinosaurs. Instant win? Who knows but it looks good! Sega are wanting this to be a big hit and they plan on releasing this outside of Japan. The spin off of Sega's popular Mushi King games, Dinosaur King is a kids oriented title that has you battling your favorite dinosaurs. As Max or Rex, otherwise known as the D-Team, players will collect over 100 dinosaurs, each with its own special moves totaling over 240 in all. Traveling to five different territories around the globe, players will dig for fossils that are indigenous to that region. Once the player has collected their dinosaurs, exciting battles can begin with the evil Dr. Z, a greedy scientist bent on destruction and world domination. Its also an animated series.

Video Link













13th November

*Are You Smarter Than a 5th Grader*

*Region:*  North America   *Genre: * Quiz-me-do
*Developer:*   ValuSoft   *Publisher:*  THQ

Based on the US version of it (Its "Are You Smarter Than A 10 Year Old?" over here and has the legendary Noel Edmonds presenting) just like the show, from the classmates’ peer pressure, to Jeff Foxworthy’s wisecracks. Test your knowledge with 28 tough grade school subjects with over 3,000 challenging questions, which you can answer with help from your 5 classmates. Sounds better than most of these quiz show games.






*Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends: Imagination Invaders*

*Region:*  North America   *Genre: * cash in-me-do
*Developer:*   Sensory Sweep   *Publisher:*  Midway

Imagination land, imaginaaaatioooon laaaaand. Yeah erm this game is based on the kids show that most people enjoy, the little footage of the game actually looks pretty much like the toon and looks like its in 3D and like all cash ins, will have stylus based mini games. Can't find any screens right now but I will update if I find any.

Video Link

*Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3*

*Region:*  North America   *Genre: * Beat-me-do & Puzzle-me-do
*Developer:*   Other Ocean Interactive   *Publisher:*  Midway

MOOOOOOOOOOOORTAAAAL KOOOOOOOOOOMBAAAAAAAAAAAT!! Ed Boon who developed this originally is overlooking this so its not a mess like the GBA version. Its a port of the arcade version but with WFC and a Puzzle Fighter style mode as well, which is awesome if you ask me but I would've preferred a compilation of the four games but thats me I always want more.

Video Link












13th November






*Region:*  North America   *Genre: * Shoot-me-do
*Developer:*   Wayforward   *Publisher:*  Konami

Ah another piece of retro goodness! Finally a proper Contra game, sure there was the PS2 game that was good but this is how a Contra game should be.  The use of both screens for the game’s core action allows for massive boss battles as players try to seek and destroy the weak points of sky-high enemies. A first for the series, Contra 4 introduces a grappling hook accessory that lets players grab onto elements of the environment directly above them. It also has a co-op 2 player mode but that is multi-card only sadly. Not only do we get a new game but we also get NES versions of the classic Contra and Super C plus there are 5 unlockable characters, including the Probotector from the European version of the Contra games, 2 digital comics, a museum that provides a virtual history of the Contra franchise since the early 80’s, including box art, screen shots and information on every version of Contra from the US, Japan and Europe AND an interview with Contra Producer Nobuya Nakazat. Ok its by Wayforward who have made some shitty games BUT they have made Shantae and that was awesome, plus everyone who has played it says its awesome so no worries! The stuff packaged into this title puts many retro games to shame.

Video Link












*Baby Pals*

*Region:*  North America   *Genre: * Look after a baby-me-do
*Developer:*   Crave   *Publisher:*  Crave

Sporting features like wi-fi link up battles...no not really its another crappy Crave title. Avoid.












*Cooking Mama 2: Dinner With Friends*

*Region:*  North America   *Genre: * Chef-me-do
*Developer:*   Office Create  *Publisher:*  Tatio

More of the same? All-new modes (Cook With Mama, Let's Cook (cooking without assistance) and a 4 player cooking contest) and recipes, plus 150 different food-based mini-games. Majesco is promising improved graphics with "real-time effects that make you feel like you're actually cooking. Adjust your timing and make decisions about your next course of action based on what you see on screen". What's more, you can now also customise your kitchen and change Mama's clothing. Well hot tits ain't that fun?












*Orcs & Elves*

*Region:*  North America/Europe/Australia   *Genre: * Proper RPG-me-do
*Developer:*   Fountainhead/id Software   *Publisher:*  EA

So this week we have a retro fighter, and retro shooter and now a retro RPG, a PC style one at that! Based on the excellent mobile game and behind the guys who brought us Doom & Quake, this game should be awesome! Ok sure it has graphics that would suit a 486 PC game but its the gameplay that counts! The mobile game was a very deep and enjoyable RPG. In this heroic quest to save the Dwarven citadel from the forces of darkness, gamers encounter secrets, treasure chests, devious traps, puzzles and mysterious characters in this expanded edition of the cellphone game by id Software. The game has been crafted entirely anew, utilizing the Nintendo DS unique technology platform. Orcs & Elves features higher graphical fidelity, more levels, items and monsters as players explore a massive Dwarven kingdom riddled with ancient treasures and fierce enemies. Should wipe the floor with crappy Etrian Odyssey. If it does well they may bring Doom RPG to the DS too...awesome!

Video Link












*Need For Speed: ProStreet*

*Region:*  North America   *Genre: * Street race-me-do
*Developer:*  Black Box   *Publisher:*  EA

Anyone else sick of street racing games? EA have failed to produce some DS screens so expect it to be average like the other titles but heres some details on the DS version: A brand new physics engine and an intuitively refined AI engine that smartly delivers on real driving behaviors, four distinct styles of racing - Drag mode, Drift, Grip Racing and, completely new to the franchise, Speed Challenge. 

*Rayman Raving Rabbids 2*

*Region:*  North America   *Genre: * Mini game-me-do
*Developer:*  Ubisoft Paris   *Publisher:*  Ubisoft

Anyone else sick of mini games? I'd rather have a GOOD platformer like the GBA had (and not like the DS one last year) but Ubisoft probably think that we want this. Well it could be fun.

Video Link













Also out is Monster Jam which is some kind of Monster Truck game and Garfield Gets Real which was meant to be out a few weeks back and is by DSI, no screens for that but they reckon it is in full 3D. It must look bad if theres no screens as DSI usually ALWAYS have screens for their game...hmmm. Theres also Pets: Hamsterz Life, Horsez 2 and Dogz 2 just added today (12th Nov) but I won't write them up seeing you'll probably know the score with those.

15th November

*Dungeon Explorer: Jashin no Ryouiki*

*Region: * Japan  *Genre: * Action RPG-me-do
*Developer:*  Hudson  *Publisher:*  Hudson

Those waiting for a Diablo DS may wanna look at this! Its been a while but Hudson are finally bringing their excellent franchise back. This is a hack and slash RPG with a lot of dungeon crawling. No date for outside of Japan but the demo booths at TGS had the game in English so its safe to say its coming. I enjoyed the PC-Engine game so looking forward to this and the future PSP version. The game will feature voice chat & wi-fi which makes this even more exciting. Hudson don't mess the English up!














*Famitsta DS*

*Region: * Japan  *Genre: * Baseball-me-do
*Developer:*  Bandai Namco *Publisher:*  Bandai Namco

Also known as Family Stadium, there has been 8 Famicom (NES) games, 5 Super Famicom (SNES) games, one GBA, one N64 and on Gamecube game. Safe to say that the Japanese like these titles as this title celebrates its 20th year of Nintendo baseball games.












*Game Center CX: Arino no Chousenjou*

*Region: * Japan  *Genre: * Mini game-me-do
*Developer:*  Bandai Namco *Publisher:*  Bandai Namco

Based on a Japanese television series where comedian Shinya Arino plays popular video games (a majority of which are Famicom games) and records his progress as he works through a time limit (usually 1 day per game... around 13 hours or so).  The central gimmick of the game is that you play as two kids who are themselves playing games; they have a Famicom-esque system in front of them and a pile of magazines. Both the games and the magazines are original creations based on classics; the games imitate Galaga, Lode Runner, and others, and the magazines talk about those games in a style reminiscent of Famitsu. Excellent idea, one that we may never see over here.









Also out in Japan:
Karada Yorokobu Shokuji & Exercise: Kenkou Kentei
Snoopy to Issho ni DS Eigo Lesson
Wine no Hajimekata DS

16th November

*Smart Kid's: Gameclub*

*Region: * Us  *Genre: * Mini game-me-do
*Developer:*  Tommo  *Publisher:*  Tommo

Another load of mini games aged at the pre-teen market, but only the smart kids.












*Animal Paradise*

*Region: *  Europe  *Genre: * Pet-me-do
*Developer:*  Empire Interactive  *Publisher:*  Empire Interactive

A English version of Hana Deka Club, erm its another pet sim! Look look you can pet a squirrel!!












*Lets Yoga*

*Region: *  Europe  *Genre: * Yoga-me-do
*Developer:*  Konami  *Publisher:*  Konami 

So instead of bringing us the other games that look sweet (like that Phoenix Wright style stock game) they give us this yoga title that most people probably won't want.












*Winning Eleven: Pro Evolution Soccer 2008*

*Region: *  Europe/Australia  *Genre: * Footy-me-do
*Developer:*  Konami  *Publisher:*  Konami

Not played the Japanese version but I am hoping its a lot better this year. 

No upcoming this week, not really had much time. Look look...no mention of the word "gay"...Oh damn just there.

Dates are correct at time of writing. These dates are sometimes SHIPPING dates so if a game isn't in a store please don't complain. Any n00bz moaning about a game not being dumped when they want it will be slapped round balls or tits with a damp hungry haddock. 

A Wii edition may or may not happen, depends on what I am doing tomorrow.


----------



## pasc (Nov 8, 2007)

Well done like always hadrian (how can we thank you for this ? Is reading really enough ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ), now that I finished CoD 4 (what a relief ^^) and still am busy playing DQM:J, I don't need much other games, but still who can complain ?

About Contra 4: DAMN ! I really expectet this to AT LEAST have a Singleplayer Card Option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

The Olympic one Game should be fun thought.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Nov 8, 2007)

oh hadrian thanks for the news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i want to play mario olympics, contra iv, raving rabbids 2 (the way the first should have been made) and umk3 (one screen to show you the fatalities is a great feature).


----------



## adzix (Nov 8, 2007)

wowsers. what an impressive list of stuff to wait for.
although only few of the titles really interest me, it's great to see such a huge amount of releases. always the chance of stumbling across some cool game you haven't read about before.
but for now i am still waiting for panzer tactics more than for anything else.


----------



## dice (Nov 8, 2007)

good job gaydrian


----------



## wiki (Nov 8, 2007)

A few nice releases, especially Contra 4. Mortal Kombat looks good too, but I don't like how Mortal Kombat is ripping off Street Fighter's Puzzle Fighter, with its 'Puzzle Kombat'. It's ok if you rip off the genre Street Fighter II created, but it's a little disrespectful when you steal another concept the Street Fighter franchise has created. Maybe this is some form of flattery, I don't know.


----------



## moozxy (Nov 8, 2007)

So much good stuff coming out! Theres no timeee!! Looking forward to Cooking Mama2, Contra, Mortal Combat DS and Mario&Sonic at the Olympics. Mmmmmboy.


----------



## Law (Nov 8, 2007)

Three good games this week, awesome, I can't wait for them to get dumped.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 8, 2007)

lots of good stuff coming, getting better each week. I wish I had time to play all that!

I actually liked the first Raving Rabbids game for the DS, the graphics were awful but it was quite a good platform game, also, the music was hilarious!


----------



## Jax (Nov 8, 2007)

So many good games, so little time...

I think I'll become an Hiro! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GJ, hadrian!


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 8, 2007)

this is making me sadder by the minute...
damn you supercard
DAMN YOU!!

my damn card is broke and we got sweet games coming out... just my luck
i guess next summer(when i hopefully wont be broke anymore) i'll have to catch up on all i missed

good job hadrian
great way to keep those noobs from starting infinite topics about when what is coming out.
even though i cant play any of these i enjoy knowing whats out


----------



## cribby08 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey hadrian do you know what is going on with panzer tactics? I went to get it at best buy and they didnt have it and I also went to gamestop and they didnt have a copy either. Did it get delayed or something?


----------



## Jei (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh wow, Contra 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay for my happy Nes times coming back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Raving Rabbids are back!! DAAAAA-t was so fun on the Ps2 version, I wonder if the DS one is going to be as entertaining ^_____^

Also looking forward Mario & Sonic - first time they're both battling together!


----------



## jgu1994 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks again hadrian, however, slow week. Only contra four, and MAYBE mario looks good!


----------



## shootme (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks for another nice list!

Only problem is that I have about 20 games that i want to finish and now there come more


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(cribby08 @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> Hey hadrian do you know what is going on with panzer tactics? I went to get it at best buy and they didnt have it and I also went to gamestop and they didnt have a copy either. Did it get delayed or something?


Its shipped! So its on sale but with it not being a big title or with a kids TV license I doubt most stores will stock it.

Amazon has it in stock though: http://www.amazon.com/Atlus-PT-00070-2-Pan...s/dp/B000TU4M4Q

Waiting to see what this is like, looks really good..


----------



## Rayder (Nov 8, 2007)

Ah, another happy week.

Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3 - We need more fighting games.
Contra 4 - YES!
Orc & Elves - This looks good to me, I remember these old school style games on the C64
NFS Pro Street - We can only hope this will be good.  I like racing games, so...


Rock on Hardian!


I'm still wondering what happened to to that boxing game from last week.  I really like boxing games.


----------



## xflash (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> Its Pokemon...with Dinosaurs. Instant win?


it's already been done before on the ds and it was crappy


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> Ah, another happy week.
> 
> Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3 - We need more fighting games.
> Contra 4 - YES!
> ...


I think it was meant to be released on the 9th or 10th.

I hope these threads make up for my tempcast unpleasantness.


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 8, 2007)

Dont worry, your still cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looking forward to Contra 4 Mortal Kombat, and *fingers crossed* NFS prostreet.


----------



## seracrux (Nov 8, 2007)

omg, I don't know what to play anymore. thanks for the list as always hadrian


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice job hadrian, good to know there are a couple of good ones next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Spelling


----------



## iritegood (Nov 9, 2007)

This sounds like a nice week. 3 retro remakes/ports/sequels, Mario vs. Sonic, and... cooking mama?


----------



## Nero (Nov 9, 2007)

Awesome list, hadrian!

Really looking forward to Mortal Kombat and Contra 4.

And I don't know why.. But that Orcs and Elves game really caught my eye...

I assume the games are dumped the day after it releases.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 9, 2007)

Too many awesome games coming don't know what to play now. Still playing CoD 4 lol. NFS, Olympics should be great. =]


----------



## Nero (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(enigmaindex @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> Too many awesome games coming don't know what to play now. Still playing CoD 4 lol. NFS, Olympics should be great. =]








 Thanks for reminding me about the Mario Olympics.

*Slaps self*

I need to re-read the list again.. Maybe twice.. I only read it once.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice list but the games are not that impressive
Mario and sonic olympics looks the best while others seem not to push the DS power to the max
Contra 4 - excellent game but graphics seems not at best
Lets hope NFS is good and also Mortal Kombat


----------



## Rayder (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Rayder @ Nov 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, another happy week.
> ...



Ah, the 9th or 10th.....that explains it.  It was just that when I went to Gamestop's site, they don't even list a DS version, only a Wii version. That was why I wondering.  I just looked at GameFAQs and they say the 10th for the DS version.

These threads are awesome!  I'm not sure what "Tempcast unpleasantness" you're referring to though.  I like the Tempscasts.  But then again, I'm nearly 40 and quite the cynical bastard myself, so my morality may be a little twisted on that point.


----------



## OSW (Nov 9, 2007)

I honestly can't believe how many good looking games there ae in that list.

DS is rockng so bad at the moment.

Also hope we get some wifi goodness in some of these games too.


----------



## pasc (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> good job gaydrian


huh ? Jealous of him ?


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(pasc @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dice @ Nov 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > good job gaydrian
> ...


Its what I call myself on irc.

No time to do the Wii releases, started yesterday wrote up to games and then my kid started crying so never managed to finish it. Might be done Sunday/Monday.


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 10, 2007)

You have brown coloured writing when it says what members are looking at the topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Good ole podcast crew

Contra 4 and Mortal Kombat 4 FTW. You rule hadrian


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> You have brown coloured writing when it says what members are looking at the topic


Yeah so does lagman and SpikeyNDS...its because we are super mega awesome, or maybe its because we're Podcast Crew. I'd to think its both. I miss my medals though.

EDIT: Forgot to say, was in town yesterday and I thought to ask about if various stores were gonna stock Sonic & Mario next week. Game, Virgin Megastores, HMV & Gamestation have all said that they're not expecting this game to be released next week. Game don't even have it for pre-order (they usually do when a game is either out in a few days or even a couple of months) so I asked Nintendo Europe again and they still say its out next week. Of course they also said that Lifesigns was gonna be released months back but they should know their own game.


----------



## SkH (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow!! 4 GOOD Games!!! THE BEST IS *COOKING MAMA 2*!!!!


----------



## Prime (Nov 10, 2007)

Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3,
Contra,
Cooking Mama 2: Dinner With Friends,
Mario & Sonic At The Olympics.

I cant wait.



P.S Pasc got owned lol.


----------



## Hero-Link (Nov 10, 2007)

gawd I SO WANT CONTRA 4, i've been so excited for it since konami anounced it... 13 November is so far away... (at their website it says 14 november o.o)


----------



## dice (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pasc @ Nov 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dice @ Nov 8 2007 said:
> ...


yeah what he said  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (also because he keeps saying fag etc.)


----------



## teonintyfive (Nov 10, 2007)

MORTAL KOMBAT OH MY GOD F**K YESSS!
AND CONTRA 4!

I'm feeling like I'll faint.

AND SONIC AND MARIO AT THE OLYMPICS (this WILL be fun)


----------



## Jaxtaylor (Nov 10, 2007)

It's weeks like this that just don't help my ADHD!  I'm gonna be all over the shop these next few days!

Thanks Hadrian!


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 11, 2007)

Been playing the Contra 4 demo. Awesome. Just pure awesomeness.

/me hopes for always have spread and invincible AR codes


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm looking forward most to MK/Contra/MarioSonicOlympics.  So many good games coming out ... in time for christmas shoppers.


----------



## david82794 (Nov 12, 2007)

thnx for the news looking foward for mario


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 12, 2007)

Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3

the best version of mortal kombat ever !


----------



## Lupigen (Nov 12, 2007)

Contra IV - Difficult, and full of extras -- the way Contra should be
Cooking Mama 2: Dinner with Friends - Sounds like the name of a porno. Kidding aside, it looks like they improved quite a bit over its predecessor. Hope the new features are worth it.
Orcs & Elves - May get to this, but I don't know, I've got a backlog of unfinished RPGs on multiple systems.
Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3 - Looks good, and made even better with Puzzle Kombat and WFC.

Game Center CX: Arino no Chousenjou - May try it out to see what games are parodied.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 12, 2007)

Mario & Sonic DS WON'T be out this week. Everywhere that listed it now have the Euro release for 2008 with exception to Gamefaqs who are starting to update kinda slowly lately.  All the game shops I've been in also have the Wii version for pre-order though its not out here for two weeks. While the DS version isn't and none of them have it on their schedule.

So I'm taking it off the list.

Jenga World Tour is added for release on 14th. Can't seem to find much info on it other than that its a version of Jenga but on DS which sounds stupid to me.

Ubisoft have also added Hamsterz Life, Horsez 2, Dogz 2 for US release tomorrow and I lack the incentive to find pics for those so just google I guess.

Added for UK release this Friday is My Animal Centre in Australia

Also according to IGN Pro Evolution Soccer 08 is out in Australia on the 15th and UK on the 16th.


----------



## rest0re (Nov 12, 2007)

i'm waiting for that shitty animal paradise game...


----------



## Jaxtaylor (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Mario & Sonic DS WON'T be out this week.



No Mario and Sonic?!







*FECK!*


----------



## Smuff (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> Any n00bz moaning about a game not being dumped when they want it will be slapped round balls or tits with a damp hungry haddock.


Is that just for the noobs or are you taking bookings from other interested parties ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seriously stoked about Ultimate MK 3.... one of my favourite games from back in the Saturn Days.
Thnx Hadrian for keeping up these great threads.... I realise how much of your time it must take up, and I for one am very grateful to you


----------



## cubin' (Nov 13, 2007)

isn't contra coming out today?!?


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> isn't contra coming out today?!?


The adverts says its out now but Konami have released a statement saying that its shipped, so I guess the date is the shipping date.

I do wish that publishers would just give one damn date out that says when a game IS gonna be on sale.


----------



## jincongz (Nov 17, 2007)

Shoot... was looking forward to Sonic and Mario.. Guess i'm gonna try to get a wii.


----------

